# Asian Forest Scorpion pregnant? And behavior



## Kamaile (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey all, my boyfriend and I purchased an Asian forest scorpion two days ago. She's about 3 and a half to 4 inches and very very fat. Weve searched and she shows many signs of being pregnant but honestly we don't know and would love to find out. Could she be pregnant? We got her from a pet store and I had asked if they knew the sex, but like most pet stores they gave us the ol' "it's almost impossible to tell." So I'm here asking knowledgeable people. Also, she has climbed up her tree/hidey spot and onto the mesh top of the cage close to the red bulb we have on top of the enclosure. We tried to get her down but we were unsuccessful and didn't want to hurt her. Will she be able to get back down? She's been up there for about an hour. Should I remove the tree/hidey and purchase a new, smaller, one? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated since we are new to this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## david booth (Jan 16, 2017)

Kamaile said:


> Hey all, my boyfriend and I purchased an Asian forest scorpion two days ago. She's about 3 and a half to 4 inches and very very fat. Weve searched and she shows many signs of being pregnant but honestly we don't know and would love to find out. Could she be pregnant? We got her from a pet store and I had asked if they knew the sex, but like most pet stores they gave us the ol' "it's almost impossible to tell." So I'm here asking knowledgeable people. Also, she has climbed up her tree/hidey spot and onto the mesh top of the cage close to the red bulb we have on top of the enclosure. We tried to get her down but we were unsuccessful and didn't want to hurt her. Will she be able to get back down? She's been up there for about an hour. Should I remove the tree/hidey and purchase a new, smaller, one? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated since we are new to this. Thanks in advance.


Hey, congrats on your forest scorpion. I have a pair aswell. I had both of mine recently sexed as females. The guys on here are awesome. It would be helpful to post a pic of Theyre pestines. These are the comb / eyelash like wings that are on the underside towards the first set of legs. I think it's the lenghth and number of the combs and the oval in the middle of the pestines that people go by. Here's a pic of mine to compare. It's better to put them in a tub and take a pic from underneath rather than pick them up by the tail but she wouldn't stay still in the box. Kind of a last resort. The guys on here are awesome and will steer you right


----------



## Kamaile (Jan 16, 2017)

david booth said:


> Hey, congrats on your forest scorpion. I have a pair aswell. I had both of mine recently sexed as females. The guys on here are awesome. It would be helpful to post a pic of Theyre pestines. These are the comb / eyelash like wings that are on the underside towards the first set of legs. I think it's the lenghth and number of the combs and the oval in the middle of the pestines that people go by. Here's a pic of mine to compare. It's better to put them in a tub and take a pic from underneath rather than pick them up by the tail but she wouldn't stay still in the box. Kind of a last resort. The guys on here are awesome and will steer you right


 thank you! We absolutely adore her and we're quite excited to be in this new world of unique pet owning. This sounds so stupid but how exactly do you post a picture? I'm on an iPhone. Do I need to be on a laptop to do so?


----------



## david booth (Jan 16, 2017)

Kamaile said:


> thank you! We absolutely adore her and we're quite excited to be in this new world of unique pet owning. This sounds so stupid but how exactly do you post a picture? I'm on an iPhone. Do I need to be on a laptop to do so?


I don't use an I phone I'm afraid but it should be pretty universal. Go "reply" and on my phone there is a "upload a file" tab right next to "post reply" tab. That's how I do it but I don't use an I phone. Sorry there's proberly a thread about posting pics on here. Or a sticky thread


----------



## Kamaile (Jan 16, 2017)

david booth said:


> I don't use an I phone I'm afraid but it should be pretty universal. Go "reply" and on my phone there is a "upload a file" tab right next to "post reply" tab. That's how I do it but I don't use an I phone. Sorry there's proberly a thread about posting pics on here. Or a sticky thread


Thanks for being so helpful!!


----------



## Pipa (Jan 16, 2017)

Howdy , I would remove the tree/hidey ... replace it with a piece or two of medium sized hallowed or curved piece of cork bark. She'll remain in there for a good 3 weeks. It sounds like at this point, she just wants to hide and be at peace.


----------



## Kamaile (Jan 16, 2017)

Here's a pic


----------



## ScorpionObsession (Jan 17, 2017)

Definitely premolt or gravid, but honestly you shouldnt have it so they can climb on the top screen like that. They could easily hurt themselves or the babies.


----------



## Kamaile (Jan 17, 2017)

ScorpionObsession said:


> Definitely premolt or gravid, but honestly you shouldnt have it so they can climb on the top screen like that. They could easily hurt themselves or the babies.


So.. she definitely looks pregnant to you? We have removed the the tree so she can't hurt herself that's what we were worried about thank you for your input


----------



## ScorpionObsession (Jan 17, 2017)

If she is an adult yes, if she isnt then most likely she is going to molt soon.(shed her skin)


----------



## Kamaile (Jan 17, 2017)

ScorpionObsession said:


> If she is an adult yes, if she isnt then most likely she is going to molt soon.(shed her skin)


 how long will it take for her to begin to molt? Should I remove the crickets in the enclosure? Sorry for all the questions I'm still new to this and would appreciate any help. If she is pregnant we want to definitely get her to full term


----------



## ScorpionObsession (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes untill she molts/births i would only leave live food in overnight then remove it untill the next feeding.


----------

